# Anyone have their first baby without pain medication???



## sarah1980

So I had my mw appointment yesterday and we went over my birth plan briefly. She was all happy and supportive of it all and said it seemed a very sensible plan. Then she said "however I think you should think about having pain relief, especially with this being your first baby I don't think you'll manage without it"!!!

Thanks for the vote of confidence love! 

It has just made me feel a little deflated :nope:

Has anyone had their first baby without using pain relief??? Would love to hear from anyone who has.

Sarah :flower:


----------



## Rmar

That's horrible. There is no reason that someone should judge another person's need for pain relief.

I had a pain relief free birth. Unless you count water. That was a great pain reliever. But no medication. Natural pain relief from water, aromatherapy, massage, etc. is one of the most satisfying methods of relieving pain and being in labour, I could ask for any one of those things and DH had no problem with it. During labour if I said "back rub" he would do it. Now I say "May I please have a back rub" with the sweetest smile I can muster and he groans. Lol. Take advantage.


----------



## Kess

My Mom only had a few puffs of G&A with me, then stopped it as she didn't like it, and I'm her first. I was 8lb exactly, and she was in labour for around 24 hours IIRC, pretty much all in the hospital lay on her back with no advantages that we'll have like birth pool, TENS, massage, etc. She's my inspiration; she's been telling me what an amazing experience birth is, and although it hurts she wouldn't want me to miss it for the world.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yes, I had my first baby with no pain relief, not even G&A. I didn't even think about it, deep breathing and being active were what helped me.


----------



## we can't wait

You can definitely have your first with no pain relief! I had my LO naturally, and they don't even offer gas & air in the states. I don't even handle pain very well and I did just fine. Stick to your guns! If you decide you want it, that's one thing... but there's no need to change your birth plan. I think you'll do just fine! It's a magical experience! :flow:


----------



## sarah1980

Thanks ladies! I plan on using my TENS and the water pool for pain relief also my hypnobirthing relaxation techniques but nothing else. I'm not against things such as G&A but tbh from what I've heard from peoples experiences I dont think I'll like it so I'm just not interested. They dont offer epidurals in the birth centre I'm booked into but I dont want one anyway unless I need a c section.

I just dont want to go into labour thinking "I'll never manage this" cos if I think that then that will be how it goes and up until now I've been pretty confident and positive so thanks for bolstering me again ladies, it's just what I needed!!!

Sarah.xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I had just G&A but used it mostly to bite on and help slow my breathing. 

I would say though dont base your choices on what other people liked. I loved being touched in labour and loved having my back rubbed and found physical contact reasuring but some people hate being touched.


----------



## diz

I just had my birthing pool and TENS ... no other pain relief with my first... i plan on doing the same thing second time round too. I did make sure that the MW brought G&A to my home but didn't need it. xxx


----------



## vanessayogini

I labored in a nice birth pool but other than that, no pain relief. it was amazing, the best day of my life.


----------



## eviestar

i gave birth to my first using nothing but gas and air :)
x


----------



## irish_cob

I'm hoping to give birth to my first at home, with water for pain relief and possibly some gas and air. I'm hoping to manage with positive talk (I'm good at procrastinating and I can tell myself that this pain will be over in 2 mins, think how I'll feel in 12 hours time etc, I've done it before when I've been ill - obviously I've never applied it to giving birth but I feel confident I will be able to), keeping active and relaxing.

I think the most important thing is to be positive, believe in yourself and your body's ability to birth your baby. If you are scared and worried, all those fear hormones are working against nature. I've got a hypnobirthing workbook (even though I'm not in the least bit hypnotis-able) and it makes it really clear how important it is to shield yourself from negativity, not listen to other people's horror stories or well meaning advice. That's not to say be naive, I believe you should research every scenario as much as possible, but don't let thoughts of having to transfer to hospital or being in pain override your positive thoughts, plan for the natural birth you want, and keep the research on everything else shoved far far to the back of your brain as very much a plan z, after plans a-y have been eliminated.


----------



## loulougirly

I did the first 37 hours of back to back labour with nothing, last 7 in the pool with g&a and had a 10lb4oz baby and no tear - so yup it's possible


----------



## Tacey

I used a TENs and birth pool, which were both great. Oh, I had a paracetamol in the early stages of my contractions too. Not sure what I expected it to do! As everyone has said, of course it's possible to give birth to your first without pain relief. Silly MW!


----------



## violetsky

I did, back to back labour using only a hot water bottle and determination! I did get a 2nd degree tear and honestly them checking that it didn't go ahem, right through and then stitching it up afterwards was the worst part!

I didn't read or watch or listen to a single thing about labour leading up to it, I went in believing that I could do it, and I refused to give up, and that was all there was to it for me, if that makes sense.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

My sister had nO pain relief with her first, u had a few puffs if gas and air with my first and nothing with my second x


----------



## Avalanche

You need to surround yourself with positive birth stories. If people keep telling you that you can't do it, then eventually you will start to doubt yourself. 

I did it naturally with my first LO and she was back to back, I was induced and I was in a serious accident while I was pregnant that meant I broke my back, so I had a huge amount of back pain an a 23 hour labour. Totally worth it!


----------



## Caezzybe

I had my first baby without pain relief medication. I got through the whole thing with a TENS machine and 2 doses of paracetemol (Tylenol if anyone from the USA is reading) over an 8 hour labour. I managed to not give birth in the car by using the breathing techniques I had learned from the hospital in their classes and arrived at hospital fully dilated. 27 minutes later, my son was born. I did have a couple of puffs of gas and air for the 2 stitches I had, but not during the birth or labour.

It was going to have gas & air (in my birth plan) but found I could cope OK without it.


----------



## sarah1980

Thanks all! Incidentally I saw another mw today and she is completely different to the one I usually see, much more positive and confident! She had a student with her who is very young and even the student mw seemed more knowledgeable and confident than my usual mw!!! 

Sarah.xxx


----------



## Twinkle81

Hi Hun, im glad you have seen a new MW, my first i walked in without too much pain but asked for drugs straight away just because of what other people had been telling me. 

However my second i did at home with tens machine, birthing pool and my hypno birthing. Dont get me wrong had the gas and air been there i may have used it but it wasnt and i was fine so yes youcan do it and if you do need something else then thats okay too just listen to yourself and not other people.

Good luck xxx


----------



## pea-in-pod

Yes me! At home, with my first baby only 3 months ago. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do it, that is ridiculous! You absolutely can do it, and women have been doing it for millennia without pain relief.
I used affirmations, and I would highly recommend them. Some of mine were "my baby will arrive quickly and easily", and "there is a wide open space for my baby to descend, there is nothing in the way". I said my affirmations over and over every day, just whenever I remembered.
The biggest thing I think to having no pain relief, is to remain relaxed and calm as possible. I used hypno birthing relaxation exercises and I also found Ina May Gaskins Guide to Childbirth a wonderful help!

Good luck, you can do it. Your body knows how to birth your baby, just as your body knew how to grow your baby!

And ps no gas and air for me as we don't have that available for home births in Canada, so I just had my relaxation and m birth pool, but I didn't even get in the birth pool till 10 cm dilated!


----------



## Trying4ababy

I had a shot of Demerol but it didn't do squat other than make me feel dizzy and like I was kind of disconnected.


----------



## fides

i just want to say...

You ladies are SOOOO inspiring!!!! It's so good to hear positive stories of medicine-free births!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lauray

sarah1980 said:


> So I had my mw appointment yesterday and we went over my birth plan briefly. She was all happy and supportive of it all and said it seemed a very sensible plan. Then she said "however I think you should think about having pain relief, especially with this being your first baby I don't think you'll manage without it"!!!
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence love!
> 
> It has just made me feel a little deflated :nope:
> 
> Has anyone had their first baby without using pain relief??? Would love to hear from anyone who has.
> 
> Sarah :flower:

Hi Sarah,

I had a similar thing with my MW suggesting considering pain relief options (due any day now). She didn't go as far as saying she didn't think I'd manage without, but she suggested considering some of the options available to have as a back up. I suppose they just have to make sure they've discussed it with you so they can tick off their boxes maybe? :shrug:

Try not to feel disheartened - it's entirely your call so try not to take any notice of her unhelpful comments. Sounds like she was pretty thoughtless in the way she approached the subject.

Best of luck :flower:


----------



## pea-in-pod

irish_cob said:


> I'm hoping to give birth to my first at home, with water for pain relief and possibly some gas and air. I'm hoping to manage with positive talk...
> 
> I think the most important thing is to be positive, believe in yourself and your body's ability to birth your baby. If you are scared and worried, all those fear hormones are working against nature. I've got a hypnobirthing workbook (even though I'm not in the least bit hypnotis-able) and it makes it really clear how important it is to shield yourself from negativity, not listen to other people's horror stories or well meaning advice. That's not to say be naive, I believe you should research every scenario as much as possible, but don't let thoughts of having to transfer to hospital or being in pain override your positive thoughts, plan for the natural birth you want, and keep the research on everything else shoved far far to the back of your brain as very much a plan z, after plans a-y have been eliminated.

Dear Irish cob,
Just to let you know I am pretty confident that you will get your home birth and it will all go swimmingly! You are so right, positivity, relaxation and belief in yourself and your body are all you need. You go girl!
I'll be watching for your home birth story in a few weeks!


----------



## numum

I hypnobirthed in a birthing pool with zero medication it was literally the most amazing thing that has ever happened to me-conditioning is so important, believe in yourself you are made to do this. Your baby your birth. Have an amazing time x


----------



## solitaire89

Yes! Me! In the early hours of Friday morning, at home, using only natal hypnotherapy. Not even a paracetamol in sight! It is perfectly possible - I even worked all of Thursday not realising I was in labour... Believe in it, it CAN be done and easily! :)

I'll get round to writing a birth story at some point, but it may be some time before I get round to it...


----------



## sarah1980

solitaire89 said:


> I'll get round to writing a birth story at some point, but it may be some time before I get round to it...

Lol! Be sure to send me a link if you do, I'd love to hear more!

Sarah.xxx


----------



## IzzyAnt88

OK .. what is this TENS and WHY don't we have it here in the U.S. ???


----------



## IzzyAnt88

solitaire89 said:


> Yes! Me! In the early hours of Friday morning, at home, using only natal hypnotherapy. Not even a paracetamol in sight! It is perfectly possible - I even worked all of Thursday not realising I was in labour... Believe in it, it CAN be done and easily! :)
> 
> I'll get round to writing a birth story at some point, but it may be some time before I get round to it...

Was that because of the hypnotherapy that you didn't realize it? Excuse my ignorance, but can't that be dangerous to not know that you're in labor? :shrug:


----------



## Nichole

I had a completely pain relief free birth with my first (and at a hospital too! They push you for an epi!).


----------



## Kess

IzzyAnt88 said:


> OK .. what is this TENS and WHY don't we have it here in the U.S. ???

TENS is Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation, it's basically a small machine (like the size of the old personal cassette players) with pads attached that you stick to your back and they send small electrical currents into the nerves. That stimulates the brain to produce its own endorphins, reducing the pain you're in. You can get them in America, they're just not as well known or common - Amazon.com sells them.


----------



## numum

IzzyAnt88 said:


> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Me! In the early hours of Friday morning, at home, using only natal hypnotherapy. Not even a paracetamol in sight! It is perfectly possible - I even worked all of Thursday not realising I was in labour... Believe in it, it CAN be done and easily! :)
> 
> I'll get round to writing a birth story at some point, but it may be some time before I get round to it...
> 
> Was that because of the hypnotherapy that you didn't realize it? Excuse my ignorance, but can't that be dangerous to not know that you're in labor? :shrug:Click to expand...

Nope! By the time its important you'll know believe me. The early muscle work is best ignored or you may feel like you've been in labour for days! I started feeling mine on a saturday eve and lo was born on tues afternoon!


----------



## calliebaby

I also used no pain relief. It was very much manageable and it was such a feeling of accomplishment when he was born. We aren't offered gas and air...so not sure how that feels.
You can do it. :hugs:


----------



## solitaire89

IzzyAnt88 said:


> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Me! In the early hours of Friday morning, at home, using only natal hypnotherapy. Not even a paracetamol in sight! It is perfectly possible - I even worked all of Thursday not realising I was in labour... Believe in it, it CAN be done and easily! :)
> 
> I'll get round to writing a birth story at some point, but it may be some time before I get round to it...
> 
> Was that because of the hypnotherapy that you didn't realize it? Excuse my ignorance, but can't that be dangerous to not know that you're in labor? :shrug:Click to expand...

That does make it sound odd! I don't mean it like that. I suppose I did "know" because I could feel the sensations, but it doesn't feel painful at all. I knew full well that I was close to home (it was a planned home birth, and I was a 2 min drive, and plenty of people to drive me there), and that there was no problem to call my midwife at home or at work. When I got to the serious stage of labour, there was no disguising it was certainly labour, but again, I could never say that it hurt.

For those that have asked, I'm still working on the birth story!!!! :)


----------



## bubbles123

I had nothing until getting to the labour ward at 9cm then a bit of gas and and air until it was time to push at 10 cm when they took it off me. So the majority of the time was with no pain relief. I had a ventouse too and tore. It wasn't that bad, I was in labour 36 hours in the end and I think I just got used to the pain of the contractions!


----------



## mrs_lukey

I had 2 paracetamol before I got to the hospital and that was it!


----------



## meow951

I had my LO with no pain relief and he's my first.

It was quite an intense labour, my contractions were 3 minutes apart right from the beginning and went down to 1-2 minutes apart after 2 hours. I was in labour for just under 6 hours.

The thing that really helped me was believing i could do it and keeping calm. I got a bit panicky a few times and as soon as i felt worried it did get worse. However, i just sort of shook my body, as if shaking out the tension and told myself to calm down and it really worked. Also keeping your breathing regular and steady is important too.

Plus afterwards i was so proud of myself for doing it without any pain relief (although not belittling anyone who has meds as every labour and person is different!). Best experience ever and i can't wait to do it again!


----------



## glitterbug

It's perfectly possible to achieve a natural birth with no medicated pain relief if you believe you can do it. 

It's all about mind over matter and a lot of the time it's the extra stress and fear which makes it more painful. 

I wasn't completely without pain relief, as I used a TENS, but I wouldn't have used anything else as there really wasn't any need.

All I will say, is that the TENS seem to work best if you put them on as soon as the pain starts to give your body a chance to get used to it. If you stick them on when the pain is already quite intense, it isn't always as effective (from what I have read). I had mine on from the start and it worked very well x

Deep breathing is the other thing that helps loads. If you keep calm and stay focused, it's amazing how your body just takes over .x


----------



## Weezie123

I had mine with no pain relief and I was induced. I just breathed through while my husband stroked my back in time with my breathing. It's totally do able! Of course we can cope with it, you just need to keep calm and focused, a good birthing partner talking you through really helps. Concentrate on relaxing your face and breathing deeply and blowing the pain away.


----------



## Rowan75

what lovely feedback! Thanks ladies :) something positive instead of disbelief!


----------



## sarah1980

Rowan75 said:


> what lovely feedback! Thanks ladies :) something positive instead of disbelief!

Indeed!!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Flowermommy

I've had all three of my girls without pain relief. Hoping for the same this time.

Quite surprised your midwife wasn't more supportive! X


----------



## Radiance

My labor was all natural :)
It wasn't bad at all! I was so scared because
so many people tell you it is horrible and you want to die, so
on, I was playing board games with my best friends! haha


----------

